

I see you're using vim. Let me fix that for you. - akheron
http://www.secretgeek.net/fuv_intro.asp

======
winestock
Project Description fuv is a programmer's editor that is an excellent
replacement for vim.

 _All_ editing is done by searching and replacing over the existing text,
using regular expressions.

If you are tired of the lack of power in vim it's time to step up and use fuv.

Three other functions are supported. These may be taken away.

:o to open a file e.g :oc:\temp\file.txt opens the file c:\temp\file.txt

:s to save current buffer e.g :sc:\temp\file.txt saves the content to
c:\temp\file.txt

:q to exit immediately Note there is no prompt for unsaved changes.

TAKE THE FUV CHALLENGE. Use fuv as your only text editor for 1 year.

Then you will be ready for emacs.

==========

And it's a Windows-only program hosted on Microsoft's open source outreach
site. Hilarious.

~~~
DennisP
Be careful though; emacs is no picnic. After you've been coddled by the
niceties of fuv, emacs can seem outright cruel.

